# need help here



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

as i can get here in israel only a few bulbs foraquaria im using regular bulbs, wanted yuor help here on choosing them.
from the following t8's and t5's - what would u choose for your planted tanks? 
philips 89 - t8
osram 77- t8
osram 830 - t8 or t5
osram 840 - " " 
osram 860 - " "
t5 10000k for reef tanks
or osram mh lamp 6500k daylight
say i can put 4-6 different bulbs
p.s - please explain your choose


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I would go with whatever is closest to 6500-6700k.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I have no idea what any of those bulbs are for, or the specs on them. I would go for whatever bulb is closest to natural daylight, and one that is pink if possible. It's most likely to have a decent peak in the red spectrum. This mixture should give you a decent CRI, as well as stimulate plant growth.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

mar b,
I would go with the flourecents. Philips or Osram should have an on-line database. Look for a bulb that is either "daylight" or the kelvin is between 5000K and 6800k, and the CRI is above 80.

Steve Pituch


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

ok thanks ' thats what im using at the mom - t8's and t5's 6500k,4000k,3000k and though of getting one of 10000k - looks very white and a bit blue - what do u think? how about philips 89 (aquarelle) for the planted tank - sorry for all the q's....  
just want to know other people thoughts


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Mor b,

You will have to experiment but I would stay away from the 10,000 K if you feel you can see blue. The Philips 89 might be too pinkish or low in lumens if it is a grolux type bulb. You could try one of them to brighten up the red colors but I wouldn't risk using it 100%.

Steve Pituch


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

here are the spectrums of a few of the lights i was talking about, what would u choose ( for good growth and beauty) if u could put 6 different bulbs


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I think the main thing is intensity. Any of those bulbs would probably work as long as you have good intensity overall. But to answer your question, I would probably use any of the last three.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

thanks, intensity is not my prob as i have more then 1w per liter , what do u think about this mh for my 60*50*50 cm tank ?










would it give a nice color and enough spectrum? 
thanks and sorry for all this q's , but im making a small reaserch in my country - cause till now most of the people pays a lot of money on aquarium only bulbs and for a long time im doing very well with regular bulbs. as u said - im going on the intensity and not the brand of the light...


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

the lichtfarbe 77 fluora looks like an interesting bulb and would be the one that I would try. It has nice spectrums in the red and blue areas but also doesn't lack the green. The blue area helps to keep plants compact whereas the red area can be utilized by plants for photosynthesis. The green area would make your plants look nice and green . Other than that the 76 natura de luxe also looks interesting. However, if these bulbs hold true to their spectrums is another story.


----------

